# F 76 Nebenquest Infos über die Hauptader - Wie kommt man in die oberen Büros ?



## MichaelG (13. November 2018)

*F 76 Nebenquest Infos über die Hauptader - Wie kommt man in die oberen Büros ?*

Hab schon den "Einstellungstest" bestanden, hab den Ausweis und auch den Lebenslauf. Finde aber oben nicht weiter zurecht. Wo muß ich für den Suche nach Infos über die Hauptader-Quest noch genau hin ? Das Büro von der Penelope hab ich bereits durchsucht. Auch den PC. Das Chefbüro incl. Tresor ebenfalls. Aber der Quest ist immer noch aktiv. Und ich habe eine ID-Karte für die obere Etage. Weiß aber nicht wo ich lang muß. Oben scheint es irgendwann aufzuhören und die Türen sind entweder dicht oder von hinten über eine Art Versorgungsschacht erreichbar. Aber ich finde die Infos nicht. Wird wohl wieder eine simple und einfache Sache sein die ich übersehe oder ?


----------

